# Barenbrug RTF fescue - Review?



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone try Barenbrug RTF Fescue? This is supposed to be the most rhizomatous fescue available, even more so than Titan Rx which is advertised as a rhizome producing fescue variety, which I have been using the last couple of years.

Looking for feedback on this variety.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TheEggMan said:


> Anyone try Barenbrug RTF Fescue? This is supposed to be the most rhizomatous fescue available, even more so than Titan Rx which is advertised as a rhizome producing fescue variety, which I have been using the last couple of years.


I don't know about that. I believe the current blend is pretty old now. I think there are newer and better out now. For example, I was looking at a field day video by Mountainview Seeds about Ryegrass. They had the NTEP plots, and they showed that a competitor that was advertised as having the most spreading actually was pretty poor at it...worse than their grasses and other brands. SRO markets a lot of their newest TTTFs as having high rhizome expression. Would not be surprised if something like that were at least equal to the older RTF, if not better.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Timely post. I was researching today and thinking of going with and RTF/HTG KBG mix.


----------

